# what's the best food for a Chihuahua



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi it's me newbie again.
Still looking into getting a chi just been reading about their diets and needing plenty of proteins can we feed chi's just normal pet foods from supermarkets or does it have to be the special dietry foods from the vets (the expensive type).? 
Any advice greatly appreciated i want to be well informed and prepared for when i get my new addition.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Asking what the best food for a Chihuahua is like asking...how long is a piece of string...

There will be so many views, opinions etc.

I always say the best food for any dog is one that suits your lifestyle, your budget and most importantly your dog.

If you want to read a book on dog food I highly rate Dog Food Logic by Linda P Case, an easy read and helps you understand what really matters when feeding a dog. Using science rather than opinion and helping make an informed choice.


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Asking what the best food for a Chihuahua is like asking...how long is a piece of string...
> 
> There will be so many views, opinions etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will try and get a copy .


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Suggestion;
If you are looking for good protein for your puppy I would suggest the most natural and best easy protein for a puppy or any dog would be a raw meat protein.
Have a look at the Natures Menu selection of raw products, they are easy to use clean and convenient, and for a chi I am sure would not be too expensive.
Complete meals are made in a nugget form, easy to take out only as much as you need for a meal.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

If you want to feed a puppy raw, you're better off going for made for puppies raw food. Nutriment do a puppy range http://www.nutriment.co/puppy/


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

wee man said:


> Suggestion;
> If you are looking for good protein for your puppy I would suggest the most natural and best easy protein for a puppy or any dog would be a raw meat protein.
> Have a look at the Natures Menu selection of raw products, they are easy to use clean and convenient, and for a chi I am sure would not be too expensive.
> Complete meals are made in a nugget form, easy to take out only as much as you need for a meal.


There are a lot of natural items which are poison....

The OP asked for an informed choice...not feed as I do...

I feel sorry for the raw feeders who are on this forum who are happy to give unbiased advised about feeding their dogs, its people like you who give raw feeding a bad name. A totally unbalanced and unfair opinion. This is what is best to feed your dog is not the way to go to encourage any type of food to a dog let alone raw.

OP mentioned Vet food and supermarket food, as a guess raw was not her first thought...was why I mentioned the book, which yes covers raw!

Edited...because lost last paragraph, and missed words...blooming phone!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> There are a lot of natural items which are poison....
> 
> The OP asked for an informed choice...not as feed I do...
> 
> I feel sorry for the raw feeders who are on this forum who are happy to give unbiased advised about feeding their dogs, its people like you who give raw feeding a bad name. A totally unbalanced and unfair. This is what is best to feed your dog is not the way to go to encourage any type of food to a dog let alone raw.


That's a bit harsh. The OP asked for a diet with plenty of protein. @wee man and I gave what we thought was an informed decision on a high protein diet; it certainly did not warrant you going off on one about raw feeders.

At the end of the day it is for the owner of the dog to take everyone's advice and to make their own decision. None of us are dog nutritionists, so to take what we say as gospel would be rather foolhardy.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> That's a bit harsh. The OP asked for a diet with plenty of protein. @wee man and I gave what we thought was an informed decision on a high protein diet; it certainly did not warrant you going off on one about raw feeders.
> 
> At the end of the day it is for the owner of the dog to take everyone's advice and to make their own decision. None of us are dog nutritionists, so to take what we say as gospel would be rather foolhardy.


Maybe, none of us are nutritritionists but I just find his comment about raw being natural very very unjust when talking raw! I find it very opinionated comment when asking for an informed choice. I find saying its natural makes it something is superior is just pure poppycock...although its a great marketing ploy that manufacturers worldwide love!

As I said in my original post, its actually pointless asking on a forum because none of us really know the person's lifestyle, only s/he can answer that... budget, again none of us know, and suit the dog, the dog isn't here and that can take trail and error. We can all say what works wonders because we read from this internet site, or that but most such as allaboutdogfood, most seem to rave. Hands up use myself. But its not run by a nutritionist, and the criteria is his own opinion what a dog requires...is it based on science? What a dog needs. Well if you read science, the jury maybe still be out!


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

lulabydream.
I made it quiet clear at the beginning of my reply that this was a "SUGGESTION".
Try reading and understanding just what I have SUGGESTED!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

There is suggestion and pulling at heart strings using the word 'natural'


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

My chihuahuas have been fed a variety of brands over the years- Orijen, Acana, Lilys kitchen, Eden, Millies Wolfheart, Applaws, Canagan, Barking heads, Ziwipeak. They do well on most but 1 of them absolutely thrives on raw which is what I am now feeding, I was using nutriment and have started making it up myself now. Natures menu nuggets seem to make their faeces sloppy for some reason


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

wee man said:


> Suggestion;
> If you are looking for good protein for your puppy I would suggest the most natural and best easy protein for a puppy or any dog would be a raw meat protein.
> Have a look at the Natures Menu selection of raw products, they are easy to use clean and convenient, and for a chi I am sure would not be too expensive.
> Complete meals are made in a nugget form, easy to take out only as much as you need for a meal.


That sounds great thank you will look into that


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

MiffyMoo said:


> If you want to feed a puppy raw, you're better off going for made for puppies raw food. Nutriment do a puppy range http://www.nutriment.co/puppy/


Thank you great helpful advice


----------



## magarbel (Mar 26, 2016)

I always recommend raw feeding first. But hey, I know it's scary

Good dog foods include Millie's Wolfheart or Eden, I like them both.


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

magarbel said:


> I always recommend raw feeding first. But hey, I know it's scary
> 
> Good dog foods include Millie's Wolfheart or Eden, I like them both.


Hi I have now got my new baby I am continuing with the food her previous owners fed her . She seems to love vegetables are they okay for them


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

litep said:


> Hi I have now got my new baby I am continuing with the food her previous owners fed her . She seems to love vegetables are they okay for them


What did they feed her?

Vegetables are fine, but not onions or raw potatoes.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Vegetables are absolutely fine, both raw and crunchy or gently steamed.
Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## magarbel (Mar 26, 2016)

Veggies are fine, don't contain too much nutritional value though. What did they feed?


----------



## Loafinch (Mar 21, 2016)

litep said:


> Hi it's me newbie again.
> Still looking into getting a chi just been reading about their diets and needing plenty of proteins can we feed chi's just normal pet foods from supermarkets or does it have to be the special dietry foods from the vets (the expensive type).?
> Any advice greatly appreciated i want to be well informed and prepared for when i get my new addition.


Hey, I use Royal canin chihuahua special breed, my little guy does great on that and the vet said we have a really healthy pup ☺


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

SixStar said:


> What did they feed her?
> 
> Vegetables are fine, but not onions or raw potatoes.


Actually they have me a bag of what they fed her complete dry food but she has stopped eating it so I have given her chicken but it's not always possible to give chicken . Now I'm worried why she won't eat the dry food they sent with her. It's not because I have her chicken first . She would not hardly eat dry so I then have her chicken. Is it just that she has to get settled .


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

litep said:


> Actually they have me a bag of what they fed her complete dry food but she has stopped eating it so I have given her chicken but it's not always possible to give chicken . Now I'm worried why she won't eat the dry food they sent with her. It's not because I have her chicken first . She would not hardly eat dry so I then have her chicken. Is it just that she has to get settled .


It maybe she is settling in...
Eevee arrived with me just over a year ago. She was approx 8/9 months old. She did not eat for about 5-7 days. She was happy in every other way though and did drink. It was obviously her settling in, it did not phase me.
Now she will eat anything and everything, given half a chance.
Congratulations on your new arrival!

I would hold back trying to encourage her to eat by adding titbits such as chicken, will encourage her to be fussy. Offer het food at set meal times, if she does not eat within 10-15 minutes take it away. As long as she is healthy in every other way then this tough love is the best way. Going off food is a great initial indicator of ill health, so its really good to have a dog that eats at regular meal times. Well it is in my opinion.

Also remember, feeding guidelines are generous as a rule. If I feed all my dogs on the recommended feeding guides, they would probably all eat the required amount but boy would I have 5 barrels on legs. Have a multi dog house hold does usually encourage good feeding. Have had dogs previous that would feed just what they needed. It might be that, that seems shes not eating when technically shes eating what she needs!


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> It maybe she is settling in...
> Eevee arrived with me just over a year ago. She was approx 8/9 months old. She did not eat for about 5-7 days. She was happy in every other way though and did drink. It was obviously her settling in, it did not phase me.
> Now she will eat anything and everything, given half a chance.
> Congratulations on your new arrival!
> ...





lullabydream said:


> It maybe she is settling in...
> Eevee arrived with me just over a year ago. She was approx 8/9 months old. She did not eat for about 5-7 days. She was happy in every other way though and did drink. It was obviously her settling in, it did not phase me.
> Now she will eat anything and everything, given half a chance.
> Congratulations on your new arrival!
> ...





lullabydream said:


> It maybe she is settling in...
> Eevee arrived with me just over a year ago. She was approx 8/9 months old. She did not eat for about 5-7 days. She was happy in every other way though and did drink. It was obviously her settling in, it did not phase me.
> Now she will eat anything and everything, given half a chance.
> Congratulations on your new arrival!
> ...


Thank you for your reply and advice she is drinking and seems happy in every other day she came from a household with lots of other dogs so must be a bit strange for her. I'll try taking her food away after 15 minutes as you suggest. Thank you again.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

It definitely might be it if she's used to feeding with others!

You, your house and everything is so different!

Where's the pictures and introduction?


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

Meet Kiki


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I take it Kiki is the pic on your avatar, profile pic she looks adorable!!!

Please tell us more...
please post pictures of her in dog chat on a snap shot of your day...or whatever the thread is called, to show her enjoying her new home!


Welcome to the wonderful world of Chihuahua ownership, you will really enjoy it!


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> I take it Kiki is the pic on your avatar, profile pic she looks adorable!!!
> 
> Please tell us more...
> please post pictures of her in dog chat on a snap shot of your day...or whatever the thread is called, to show her enjoying her new home!
> ...


Thank you yes it's Kiki I'm still trying to find how to post pics watch this space


----------



## litep (Mar 21, 2016)

SixStar said:


> What did they feed her?
> 
> Vegetables are fine, but not onions or raw potatoes.


I spoke to get previous owner she suggested adding some boiled water to get compete dried food to soften it this seems to have worked .


----------

